# PunjabiFashion.com



## cdhanjal (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi Everyone, 
Please can you send some pictures of Punajbi Fashion from your part of the world !

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Latest                  Punjabi Fashion in all over the world ![/FONT]​ 







 

                 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This                    is the website where the Punjabis all over the world 
                  share their fashion pictures, ideas & tips.[/FONT]
                 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]New![/FONT]
                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Visit                    our forum for fashion tips![/FONT]
​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Please send your                    pictures to email : cdhanjal @ hotmail . com
                  (No pictures of stars, models or other famous people please!)[/FONT]​


----------

